# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Taksë progresive? Jo, faleminderit!

## MaDaBeR

Taksë progresive? Jo, faleminderit!

Besart Kadia

Para disa ditësh, sekretari i Shtetit për Financat në Austri, Andreas Schieder, në një takim me kreun e opozitës, Edi Rama, tha se taksimi i sheshtë në nivel të ulët nuk është një ide e mirë, pasi favorizon vetëm të pasurit dhe u merr paratë njerëzve të varfër. Më pas Sekretari i Shtetit mësohet të jetë shprehur se sistemi progresiv i taksave është i rëndësishëm si për Austrinë ashtu edhe për Shqipërinë. Andreas Schieder nuk është ligjbërës në Shqipëri dhe as ekonomist me ndikim, por mik i vendit tonë duket se është, ndaj, duke e marrë në konsideratë vërejtjen e tij, natyrshëm shtrohet pyetja: mundet me të vërtetë Shqipëria të përfitojë nga një taksë progresive në këto kohëra dhe të ndihmojë shtresat në nevojë?

Dhe më pas edhe pyetja tjetër po aq e rëndësishme: çfarë ndikimi do japë ajo në rritjen ekonomike afatgjatë të vendit?

. . .

Austria, sikundër dhe shumë shtete të Europës Perëndimore, ka krijuar modelin e shteteve sociale ku shteti synon të përmirësojë dhe mbrojë interesat e qytetarëve të saj nëpërmjet rishpërndarjes së pasurisë dhe ofrimit falas të shumë shërbimeve në ekonomi. Për këtë arsye, në rast se do të përdorim te ne sistemin a taksave si në Austri, do të implementonim tatim të sheshtë mbi fitimin në  masën 25% dhe që arrin deri në 35% në rast se je një rezident i huaj. Këtu duhet bërë dallimi me tatimin mbi të ardhurat, të cilat janë progresive.

Tatimi mbi të ardhurat personale atje fillon nga 0% për të ardhura vjetore në 11 000 euro, duke u rritur gradualisht deri sa arrin nivelin prej 50% kur të ardhurat janë mbi 60 000 euro. Kuptohet se niveli i të ardhurave në të cilin taksa progresive do të aplikohet në Shqipëri do jetë më i ulët, pasi dhe pagat vjetore janë më të ulëta se në Austri, por sërish taksa progresive që na jepet si model nga Austria po të zbatohet do të thotë që bankieret tanë, inxhinierët, e avokatët do të duhet të japin gjysmën e të ardhurave të tyre shtetit, pas një niveli të caktuar të ardhurash.

Nga ana tjetër ky sistem taksash nuk ndihmon në stimulin fiskal. Vetë vendet e Europës Perëndimore gjatë krizës financiare janë munduar të ulin sa më shumë nivelin e taksave për të ndikuar sadopak në përmirësimin e nivelit të të ardhurave reale të qytetarëve; një përgjigje klasike kejnesianiste për të rritur konsumin e më pas Prodhimin e Brendshëm Bruto (PBB). Për këtë arsye kontradikta e parë dhe mungesa e koherencës e politikave ekonomike të opozitës për rifutjen e taksës progresive në Shqipëri vjen nga argumenti i përdorur që nga viti 2008, se Shqipëria është në krizë të thellë ekonomike. Për rrjedhojë, taksa progresive në një periudhë të vështirë ekonomike nuk është stimuluese dhe në të mirë të ekonomisë Shqiptare.

Por argumenti më i rëndësishëm që duhet analizuar më qartë nga ekonomistët në Shqipëri ka të bëjë me efektet e futjes së sistemit të taksave si ato në Austri në rritjen ekonomike. Ky argument ka mbërthyer botën për vite me radhë, para se të niste debati këtu në Shqipëri, i cili gjithsesi mbetet i huazuar. Dy profesorë me influencë në Amerikë, Alberto Alesina dhe Dani Rodrik, kanë shkruar një artikull akademik më 1994, që akoma dhe sot është ndër më të cituarit në ekonomi, me titull Politikat e Rishpërndarjes dhe Rritja Ekonomike. Ky punim ka si qëllim parësor të studiojë marrëdhënien që ka politika me rritjen ekonomike në një model të thjeshtë të rritjes së brendshme, ku qytetarët kanë perceptime të ndryshme për shpërndarjen e pasurisë. Pika kryesore e modelit është se individët janë të ndryshëm dhe për rrjedhojë dhe në faktorët e tyre personalë të prodhimit. Sipas tyre, janë dy tipe të faktorëve të prodhimit: faktori akumulues, pra kapitali, dhe faktori joakumulues: krahu i punës. Me kapital ata nënkuptojnë çdo aset që çon në rritjen e produktivitetit si kapital fizik e njerëzor dhe avancim teknologjik. Për rrjedhojë, të ardhurat nga këto të fundit janë zakonisht më të larta se nga krahu i punës që, sipas tyre, është i pakualifikuar dhe për rrjedhojë dhe me pagesë të ulët. Pra, taksat progresive i shërbejnë politikave të rishpërndarjes dhe jo produktivitetit ku të ardhurat në ekonomi transferohen te punëtorët e pakualifikuar dhe për rrjedhojë ulin incentivat për të akumuluar kapital nga individë, kompani inovatore apo me mundësi financiare për të investuar dhe për të hapur vende të reja pune. Për shkak të 50 vjetëve komunizëm, Shqipëria sot ka nevojë për rritjen e kapitalit njerëzor e fizik më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër!

Këtu reflektohet dhe ndarja mes politikanëve, të cilët janë të shqetësuar në shpërndarjen e tortës dhe për rrjedhojë në vota, dhe ekonomistëve, të cilët janë më të interesuar në bërjen e tortës sa më të madhe. Politikanët kanë dy zgjedhje për të bërë, me pasoja në rritjen ekonomike. Në rast se e shohin votuesin tipik si të varfër, atëherë zgjedhja që mund të maksimizojë numrin e votave është në rritjen e nivelit të taksave për bizneset e sipërmarrësit e bankat dhe më pas rishpërndarjen e kësaj pasurie. Nga ana tjetër, në rast se mendojnë se rritja ekonomike dhe stabiliteti ekonomik është më i rëndësishëm në periudhën afatgjatë, ata do të imponojnë taksa të ulëta që ndihmojnë në rritjen e kapitalit prodhues, që më pas sjell vende pune të reja. Por kontradikta në këtë sistem është se ajo që mund të maksimizojë votat nuk sjell rritje ekonomike!

Në rast se do të përdorim sistemin fiskal Austriak, atëherë do të ketë impakt direkt në nxitjen për shkollim apo investim në një ekonomi. Për të parë sesi do të ndikonte në rritjen ekonomike afatgjatë, kujtojmë vështirësinë e akumulimit të burimeve njerëzore të mirarsimuara në Amerikë, Itali e Angli. Në rast se pas studimeve ata do të marrin një rrogë afërsisht katër herë më të lartë se paga mesatare në Shqipëri dhe vendoset një tatim mbi të ardhurat deri në 50%, atëherë shtysa për brezat e ardhshëm që të shkojnë e të studiojnë jashtë shtetit nuk do të jetë e lartë, pasi të ardhurat që do të marrin do të jenë më të ulëta dhe jo tërheqëse për tu kthyer në Shqipëri. Gjithashtu, një investitor i huaj, i cili nuk e njeh realitetin e Shqipërisë, por pikëniset për çdo plan investimi prej nivelit të taksave dhe infrastrukturës energjetike dhe rrugore në hartë, kur të shohë se vendi zbaton një sistem taksash si ai në Austri, do ta mbyllte menjëherë kapitullin Shqipëria.

Se treti: a është ky një trend që duhet ndjekur, duke qenë se vendet e tjera fqinje po bëjnë të njëjtën gjë? Kjo nuk rezulton të jetë e vërtetë. Taksa e sheshtë implementohet për momentin në Maqedoni, Mal të Zi, Serbi, Rusi, Rumani, Bullgari, Çeki, Bosnjë-Hercegovinë etj. Të gjitha këto janë vende të Europës Lindore, të cilat kanë pasur të njëjtin problem për vite me radhë pas rënies së regjimit komunist: evazionin fiskal. Për këtë arsye, për të ulur këtë fenomen negativ, taksa e sheshtë është parë si mënyra më efikase për të konsoliduar buxhetin e shtetit dhe nxitur rritjen ekonomike. Rifutja e kësaj takse në Shqipëri do të na bënte të vetmin shtet në Ballkan me këtë praktikë. Në rast se me të vërtetë rishpërndarja e pasurisë shihet si e vetmja mundësi për barazi sociale, ka të ngjarë që kjo të dështojë pa konsoliduar të gjithë instrumentet e kontrollimit të të ardhurave personale të qytetarëve Shqiptarë. Një mënyrë është deklarimi i të ardhurave, i cili do të minimizonte evazionin fiskal. Por iniciativa e fundit për projektligjin për deklarimin e të ardhurave për të gjithë personat që realizojnë të ardhura mbi 2 milionë lekë në vit nuk është votuar nga opozita në komisionin e ekonomisë!



Sipas modelit Alesina dhe Rodrik, programi i opozitës për taksë progresive do të rriste bazën e saj elektorale, por jo rritjen ekonomike në Shqipëri. Ideologjikisht opozita nis një debat të dobishëm se cila është mënyra më e mirë për të ndihmuar shtresat në nevojë në Shqipëri. Propozimi i saj, se taksa progresive do të jetë zgjidhja, duhet parë me rezervë. Sipas hipotezës së Kuznets, gjatë rritjes ekonomike pabarazia në ekonomi fillimisht rritet dhe më pas ulet pa iu referuar taksës progresive. Rritja ekonomike dhe konkurrueshmëria duhet të mbeten përparësi për vendin tonë, siç dhe ilustron një raport i vitit 2009 i Bankës Botërore dhe PNUD-it, se varfëria në Shqipëri është përgjysmuar nga viti 2002 në vitin 2009 nga 25.4% në 12.4% të popullsisë. Për këtë arsye ka mënyra të tjera shumë më efikase e produktive që mund të ndihmohen të varfrit në Shqipëri, të cilat nuk do të cenonin konkurrueshmërinë tonë, por përkundrazi do ta rrisnin atë. Shumë shtete perëndimore kanë futur skema të ngjashme me New Deal-in amerikan, ku të papunëve apo të varfërve u ofrohet ndihmë nga shteti për tu trajnuar e për tu dhënë një zanat si këpucar, mekanik etj. Shkollat profesionale duhet të bëhen fokusi kryesor për këtë shtresë dhe jo shpërndarja e pasurisë.

Reformat dhe forcimi i institucioneve, liberalizimi i tregut dhe shteti i së drejtës duhet të mbeten prioritet, pasi është vërtetuar tashmë edhe nga shumë studime për Europën Lindore se këto mbeten thelbësore për një rritje të qëndrueshme dhe për një ulje të mëtejshme të varfërisë.

_*Pedagog Ekonomie në Universitetin Europian të Tiranës.

Gazeta Mapo_

----------


## shigjeta

*Britania ul taksën progresive*

Taksa progresive e aplikuar në Britaninë e Madhe prej shumë vitesh duke ndikuar në rritjen e borxhit publik dhe deficitit e ka detyruar qeverinë e Cameron të marrë masa urgjente duke u fokusuar tek reforma e sistemit tatimor.
Në projektbuxhetin e ri të paraqitur nga ministri britanik i Financave parashikohet që deri në vitin 2017 të reduktohet deficiti buxhetor dhe të prezantohet një buxhet i balancuar. Lehtësimi në taksa mbi të pasurit do të bëjë që norma tatimore për të ardhurat më të larta duke filluar në prill të vitit të ardhshëm do të ulet me 5%, një sinjal ky që sipas Osborne do të tërheq më shumë investitorë në vend. Me buxhetin e ri qeveria britanike i ka dhënë fund menaxhimit të krizës të shkaktuar nga kriza e kredive dhe ka hapur një kapitull të ri dedikuar rritjes ekonomike.
Kjo do të arrihet përmes një instrumenti që është konkurrenca në politikën fiskale për bizneset. Pavarësisht reduktimit kompleks të defiçitit, Londra ka zgjedhur të përshpejtojë uljen e taksave për korporatat dyfish nga parashikimet, duke synuar në të ardhmen uljen e taksës mbi përfitimet e bizneseve deri në 20%. Menjëherë pas këtij lajmi një nga grupet farmaceutike më të mëdha botërore Glaxo, ka garantuar 500 mijë stërlina për ti investuar në impiantet britanike duke siguruar punësimin e të paktën një mijë vendeve të reja të punës.
Por jo vetëm kaq, duke reaguar me politikën e taksave të ulëta, Londra i përgjigjet një kërkese specifike, ti rikthejë frymëmarrjen sektorit industrial. Që nga 2008 e më tej Britania e Madhe e ka kuptuar se nuk mjafton më financa për rritjen. Me uljen e taksës progresive qeveria britanike ka identifikuar problemin e ekonomisë duke sjellë zgjidhje të reja. Rruga e zhvillimit tashmë do të bazohet në uljen e taksave dhe zhvillimin e infrastrukturës. Të dy këto manovra janë prioritare në axhendën e ministrisë së financave britanike.

_Bota Sot_

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Debatet me Ramën/ Tryeza e PS për taksën progresive, biznesmenët kundër*

Biznesi nuk e mirëpret vendosjen e një takse progresive në Shqipëri. Kjo të paktën për atë biznes që vepron në kushtet e një ekonomie të lirë tregu dhe konkurrence. Të thirrur dje nga Partia Socialiste në një tryezë të posaçme për programin politik dhe qeverisës për kapitullin e sipërmarrjes, përfaqësues të organizatave apo shoqatave më të mëdha të biznesit vendas dhe të huaj në Shqipëri janë shprehur në rastin më ekstrem kundër taksës progresive, dhe në rastet me të zbutura për një aplikim të saj vetëm në sektorët strategjikë të mbyllur dhe pa konkurrencë. Ndërkohë që kreu i kësaj force, Edi Rama, pavarësisht kritikave dhe rezervave të shprehura prej të ftuarve në tryezë, në fund të takimit, duke replikuar me kritikët, ka shprehur vlerësimin se një taksë progresive është më mirë sesa një taksë e sheshtë plus një taksë e fshehtë.

Tryeza

Partia Socialiste ka mbajtur dje tryezën e radhës së saj për programin, ku objekt diskutimi ka qenë pikërisht kapitulli për mbështetjen e biznesit dhe rimëkëmbjen e  ekonomisë. Tryezën ku merrnin pjesë më shumë se 60 biznesmenë, sipërmarrës, profesorë të ekonomisë etj., e ka hapur sekretari socialistë për sipërmarrjen, Arben Ahmetaj, i cili pasi ka falënderuar të pranishmit ka theksuar se qëllimi i këtij takimi ishte vjelja e mendimeve të grupeve të interesit për mënyrën sesi duhet ta trajtojë PS në programin e saj këtë sektor. Më pas fjalën e ka marrë Rama, i cili duke bërë një prezantim të piketave të programit politikë të PS-së për fushën e biznesit dhe ekonomisë, është ndalur gjerësisht tek ajo që konsiderohet si reforma fiskale, pra vendosja e taksimit progresiv. Ne duam të ofrojmë një politike të re fiskale, e cila synon të ulë koston e jetesës për shumicën e shqiptarëve. Proces ky që kryesisht, sipas këndvështrimit tonë, duhet të mbështetet te heqja e barrës së taksës së sheshtë dhe vendosja e një drejtësie sociale përmes taksimit progresiv. Individët që i përkasin shtresës së varfër, por edhe ata që janë sot shtresa e mesme në Shqipëri, duhet të përfitojnë një ulje serioze të barrës fiskale,  tha Rama, ndërsa ka premtuar se në qeverisjen e socialistëve do të hiqet edhe sistemi i referencave. Gjithashtu, ai është ndalur edhe në aspekte të tjera të këtij kapitulli të programit, ku një moment i veçantë ka qenë zotimi për të respektuar të gjitha marrëveshjet koncesionare të dhëna gjatë qeverisjes demokratike konform ligjit dhe rishikimi i atyre që nuk kanë respektuar afatet.

Biznesmenët

Por duket se këto dy prioritete të programit të socialistëve nuk janë pritur mirë nga një pjesë e pjesëmarrësve në tryezë, pasi, sipas tyre, për një ekonomi në zhvillim si kjo e vendit tonë një taksë progresive nuk do të kishte efekte pozitive, ndërsa përsa i përket kontratave koncesionare ato nuk duhen goditur, pasi kështu tremben investimet e huaja. Më i ashpër në qëndrimin e tij ka qenë Gjergj Buxhuku nga Konfindustria, i cili në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë ka evidentuar se një politikë fiskale e bazuar në taksën progresive është karakteristikë vetëm e vendeve të zhvilluara dhe jo e vendeve të varfra siç është Shqipëria. Nuk ka asnjë shembull që një taksë progresive vjen në vendet e varfra, në vendet që janë në zhvillim, në vendet që duan të krijojnë një pasuri. Taksa progresive është taksa e rishpërndarjes së pasurisë dhe nuk është taksa e rishpërndarjes së varfërisë,  tha Buxhuku. Ndërkohë që ish-kreu i Dhomës së Tregtisë, sot përfaqësues i Biznes Albania, Luan Bregasi, duke ndenjur në të njëjtin debat, është shprehur se gjatë këtyre viteve taksa e sheshtë ka favorizuar bizneset. Taksa e sheshtë, ulja e taksës së sigurimeve shoqërore, heqja e disa taksave doganore, të cilat kanë nxitur prodhimin dhe punësimin fason, duhen parë si disa arritje që duhet të nxisin opozitën për të menduar se Shqipëria si një vend në zhvillim duhet të ecë më mirë me taksa të ulëta dhe me sistem të gjerë taksapaguesish,  tha Bregasi, i cili në të njëjtën kohë ka shprehur rezerva dhe për qëndrimin e PS-së lidhur me marrëveshjet koncesionare. Megjithatë, edhe zërat kritikë të taksës progresive kanë shprehur besimin se ajo mund të aplikohej vetëm për ata sektorë të mbyllur, si sektorët strategjikë. Por nuk ka qenë shumë dakord me këto qëndrime kreu socialist Edi Rama, i cili në fund të diskutimit i ka bërë një pyetje të pranishmëve në tryezë, por pa pritur përgjigjen e tyre, se nëse do ishin për një taksë të sheshtë plus gjobat apo shpenzimet e tjera ekstra të paligjshme, apo për një taksë progresive.

_Gazeta Mapo_

----------


## shigjeta

*Taksa e sheshtë e bën Shqipërinë më konkurruese*

Nëse Shqipëria aplikon një taksë të sheshtë në nivelin e 10% kjo do të thotë se e bën atë më konkurruese ndaj vendeve të tjera. Është ky afirmimi i Horst Dieter Vesterhoff, këshilltari ekonomik i tre kancelarëve gjermanë Helmut Kol, Gerhard Shroder dhe Angela Merkel. Në një intervistë për ABC News, shkencëtari europian i ekonomisë dhe financave ka deklaruar se taksa e sheshtë për ekonomitë në zhvillim i bën ato më konkurruese kryesisht për thithjen e investitorëve të huaj.

E njoh shumë pak sistemin tatimor në Shqipëri por dua te them që një sistem tatimor duhet të përmbushë të pakten tri kushte.
Së pari ti sjellë shtetit të ardhura të mjaftueshme duhet të mbështetet ne aftesine paguese te qytetareve dhe nuk duhet te pengoje apo te shperbeje deshiren per te punuar, per te bere investime apo kerkime dhe zbuime te metejshme

Lidhur me rolin e taksës së sheshtë në thithjen e investitorëve të huaj, ajo varet nga niveli i taksës, nëse në Shqipëri ky nivel është në 10% është konkurrues për ekonomine shqiptare, duke e bërë atë më konkurruese ndaj ekonomive të tjera.

Vesterhoff, si ekspert i ekonomisë së parë të Europës, asaj gjermane, e cila i ka integruar të dy format e tatimeve, të sheshtën dhe progresiven, shprehet se nëse një vend ka një administratë tatimore që vepron me potencialin e saj të plotë, taksa e sheshtë nuk e pengon zhvillimin e ekonomisë por përkundrazi rrit aftësinë performuese të saj. 

Mungesa e të qënurit një ekonomi konkurruese është një nga shqetësimet më të mëdha të disa ekonomive të eurozonës të cilat janë përfshirë nga kriza, qeveritë e të cilave për të përballuar këtë rrënim të ekonomisë kanë qenë të detyruara të rrisin taksat në të gjitha nivelet, duke shkaktuar mbyllje të shumta të bizneseve, rritje të lartë të papunësisë si dhe tensione sociale, siç është rasti i Greqisë, Italisë dhe Spanjës. 

Forma e taksimit vijon të mbetet një çështje e nxehtë edhe përtej kontinentit. Vetëm pak ditë më parë, republikanët dhe një pjesë e demokratëve në senatin amerikan kanë rrëzuar ligjin e qeverisë Obama mbi aplikimin e taksës progresive, apo tatimit progresiv mbi të ardhurat. Edhe pse SHBA janë ekonomia e parë e botës, shumica e deputetëve amerikanë e kanë cilësuar taksen progresive si një formë që sjell përfitime të papërfillshme në buxhetin e shtetit.

http://abcnews.al/lajme/ekonomi/5/17457

_ABC_

----------


## DYDRINAS

> [B]
> *Forma e taksimit vijon të mbetet një çështje e nxehtë edhe përtej kontinentit. Vetëm pak ditë më parë, republikanët dhe një pjesë e demokratëve në senatin amerikan kanë rrëzuar ligjin e qeverisë Obama mbi aplikimin e taksës progresive, apo tatimit progresiv mbi të ardhurat. Edhe pse SHBA janë ekonomia e parë e botës, shumica e deputetëve amerikanë e kanë cilësuar taksen progresive si një formë që sjell përfitime të papërfillshme në buxhetin e shtetit.*
> 
> http://abcnews.al/lajme/ekonomi/5/17457
> 
> _ABC_


Veçanerisht kjo me intereson, sepse para disa kohesh kur ketu diskutohej per SHBA, simpatizante socialiste terhiqnin paralele ndermjet politikes ekonomike te SHBA dhe te Shqiperise, duke harruar faktin se ekonomia shqiptare eshte nje perpjekje fillestare per te imituar baballaret mjekrroshe amerikane te ekonomise se tregut.

Pra terhiqnin paralele te sistemeve tatimore te SHBA, disa vendeve europiane dhe rrekeshin te justifikonin futjen e tatimit progresiv ne ekonomine shqiptare, sigurisht nese PS dhe Rama do te fitonin zgjedhjet.

Jam kurioz se si do te terhiqen PS dhe Rama nga ky propozim! 

Apo do ta lene ne heshtje qe te harrohet vete nga publiku?

Te zbatosh tatimin progresiv ne kapitalizmin fillestar shqiptar eshte njesoj sikur te rizbatosh ligjet tatimore te partizaneve komuniste te viteve 1944-1945, pra shkurt nje shpronesim modern.

Edhe per nje kohe ne Shqiperi duhet te vazhdoje te zbatohet tatimi i sheshte dhe ndoshta me kalimin e kohes ai mund te rritet me 1 apo 2%.

----------


## Uriel

> Jam kurioz se si do te terhiqen PS dhe Rama nga ky propozim! 
> 
> Apo do ta lene ne heshtje qe te harrohet vete nga publiku?


Publikut shqiptar i kalon poshtë hunde sapuni për djathë, e jo më taksa progresive, ku mbi të gjitha nuk ia ka idenë se çfarë është.

----------


## DYDRINAS

*Arvizu: Taksa e sheshtë, tërheqëse për investitorët e huaj*

21-04-2012 

Ambasadori i SHBA Aleksandër Arvizu, në një bashkëbisedim me krerët e gjykatave në rrethe u ndal tek domosdoshmëria e forcimit të klimës për investitorët e huaj, duke përmendur taksën e sheshtë prej 10 përqindësh, si një mbështetje e madhe për bizneset amerikane

Wollfarth: Partneritet mes institucioneve për reformën në drejtësi

Ambasadori i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës në Tiranë, Aleksandër Arvizu tha dje në takimin me kryetarët e të gjitha gjykatave të rretheve gjyqësore dhe apelit në Shqipëri që u mblodhën për të diskutuar mbi nismat e USAID-it dhe donatorëve të tjerë që synojnë përmirësimin e punës së gjykatave shqiptare, se reforma në gjyqësor është e rëndësishme për integrimin e vendit në Bashkimin Europian, por edhe për thithjen e investimeve të huaja në Shqipëri. Ata gjithashtu kërkuan një administrim më të mirë të sistemit të drejtësisë. Arvizu, deklaroi se sallat e gjyqeve janë kritike për funksionimin e gjyqësorit, ndërsa tha se transparenca duhet të dominojë.
Sipas tij, aparaturat e regjistrimit garantojnë transparencën. Më lejoni të shpreh diçka që është shumë e qartë për të gjithë ne, salla e gjyqit ka rëndësi kritike për funksionimin e çdo demokracie. Ajo është vendi ku i varfri dhe i pasuri, i dobëti dhe i fuqishmi takohen në një fushë të barabartë. Është vendi ku qytetarët duhet të kenë besim të plotë se do të marrin trajtim të barabartë dhe të paanshëm sipas ligjit. Në një demokraci, qytetarët kanë nevojë të besojnë dhe të mbështeten në faktin që sistemi gjyqësor është i verbër kundrejt funksionimit të interesave të veçanta, të grupimeve politike, apo fuqisë ekonomike. Sidomos në dy vitet e shkuara, qeveria e SHBA, nëpërmjet USAID, ka punuar në këtë program të posaçëm për të ofruar ndihmë që synon të ndihmojë që gjykatat shqiptare të funksionojnë me më shumë eficiencë, me më shumë transparencë, dhe më shumë llogaridhënie ndaj qytetarëve. Dëshiroj të citoj vetëm tri shembuj kur besoj që po bëhet njëfarë përparimi; dhe kam parasysh përparim për sa i përket ndihmës sonë. Së pari, për të përmirësuar transparencën e procedurave gjyqësore, kemi instaluar pajisje në të gjithë vendin për të siguruar që në çdo rast do të ketë regjistrime të sakta dhe që gjenden lehtë. Së dyti, për të përmirësuar procesin e rregullt ligjor, po vihen në zbatim procedura të reja që synojnë të arrijnë gjyqe më të shpejta, më eficiente dhe më publike; këtu do doja të theksoja fjalën gjyqe të hapura publike sepse pikërisht këtë kërkon drejtësia e vërtetë. Dhe së treti, për të lehtësuar barrën mbi sistemin e gjykatave, qeveria e Shqipërisë dhe sistemi gjyqësor kanë mbështetur fort si dhe projektet e USAID kanë përkrahur në mënyrë aktive zgjidhjen alternative të mosmarrëveshjeve, apo ndërmjetësimin. Këto hapa si edhe të tjera janë absolutisht jetësore për të rritur besimin e qytetarëve dhe partnerëve tuaj ndërkombëtarë në eficiencën e sistemit gjyqësor shqiptar. Nëse më lejoni, do doja të ngrija një pikë të fundit: në një kohë kur i gjithë rajoni dhe një pjesë e mirë e botës po vuajnë nga pasiguria dhe paqëndrueshmëria ekonomike, Shqipëria ka nevojë të bëjë gjithçka mundet për të siguruar besim në transparencën dhe eficiencën e sistemit gjyqësor. Ka rëndësi absolutisht kritike që Shqipëria të bëjë përparim në sistemin ligjor dhe reformat gjyqësore për të rritur besimin e investitorëve tek Shqipëria si një vend për të bërë biznes, u shpreh Arvizu.
Duke folur mbi çeljen e zyrave të kompanisë amerikane 3M, ambasadori i SHBA u shpreh se biznesmenët amerikanë vlerësojnë se taksa e sheshtë (10 për qind), është tepër tërheqëse për investitorët e huaj.
Sipas Arvizu, biznesi kërkon forcë punëtore të kualifikuar dhe kuadrin ligjor, dy cilësi këto që Shqipëria i plotëson. Siç e dini të gjithë, 3M është një ndër kompanitë e radhitura në listën Fortune 500, një ndër më të mëdhatë; është një emër i njohur në gjithë botën për shërbime me cilësi dhe produkte me cilësi. Ishim duke biseduar me disa zyrtarë, investitorë shqiptarë, investitorë të  mundshëm, dhe po flisnim për pluset dhe minuset e të investuarit në Shqipëri krahasuar me vende të tjera në rajon. Një prej personave në atë grup vuri në dukje që niveli i sheshtë prej 10 për qind i taksës këtu është shumë tërheqës për investitorët e huaj. Dikush përmendi edhe që qeveria ka ecur shpejt me sistemin e prokurimit on-line, i cili rrit transparencën dhe ul mundësitë për korrupsion. Më erdhi radha mua të flisja. Jam në një mendje me dy pikat e mëparshme por doja të përmendja edhe dy gjëra të tjera. Kam shumë miq amerikanë që janë në sektorin privat dhe në mënyrë të përsëritur më thonë që kur shqyrtojnë mundësinë për të bërë biznes, sidomos në tregje të reja si Shqipëria, ata kërkojnë të gjejnë dy gjëra: së pari, një forcë pune të arsimuar, një forcë pune të tillë ku sistemi arsimor përmirësohet, ku mund të trajnohen; dhe të gjithë e dini më mirë se sa mua që Shqipëria ka një forcë pune shumë të arsimuar, shumë të përkushtuar. Cilësia e punëtorëve këtu është e shkëlqyer. Pika e dytë që shqyrton një investues i mundshëm është kuadri ligjor, mjedisi rregullator; transparenca, paanshmëria, cilësia e sistemit gjyqësor dhe këtu dalim tek roli i secilit prej jush, tha ambasadori Arvizu.
Ndërsa ambasadori i BE-së në Tiranë, Ettore Sequi theksoi se reforma në gjyqësor është kryereforma për integrimin në Bashkimin Evropian. Sipas tij, institucionet e forta garantojnë shtetin e së drejtës, ndërsa shtoi se Shqipëria duhet të trajtojë seriozisht çështjen e korrupsionit dhe nevojën për të hequr imunitetin.
Ndërkohë, kreu i Prezencës së OSBE-së në Tiranë, Eugen Wollfarth e cilëson reformën në drejtësi si komplekse, për realizimin e së cilës nevojitet një partneritet i ngushtë mes institucioneve. Për Wollfarth, gjykatat duhet të jenë shtyllat e demokracisë në vend, si një faktor kyç për aspiratat e Shqipërisë dhe prospektit për integrimin evropian, si dhe në drejtim të përmbushjes së angazhimeve të OSBE-së. Ambasadori i OSBE-së theksoi se administrimi i drejtësisë meriton dhe duhet të jetë shumë më i mirë. Sipas tij, miratimi nga Qeveria i Strategjisë Ndërsektoriale të Drejtësisë 2011-2013 dhe Planit të Veprimit, shënon një hap të rëndësishëm në drejtimin e duhur. Ai vlerësoi se rekomandimet e Prezencës, të përfshira në dy raporte të mëparshme mbi vëzhgimin e gjyqeve, formojnë bazën e diskutimeve të tanishme të Grupit të Punës për Reformën e Procedurës Penale që aktualisht punon nën drejtimin e Ministrisë së Drejtësisë.

55

----------


## OPARI

> *Britania ul taksën progresive*
> 
> Taksa progresive e aplikuar në Britaninë e Madhe prej shumë vitesh duke ndikuar në rritjen e borxhit publik dhe deficitit e ka detyruar qeverinë e Cameron të marrë masa urgjente duke u fokusuar tek reforma e sistemit tatimor.
> Në projektbuxhetin e ri të paraqitur nga ministri britanik i Financave parashikohet që deri në vitin 2017 të reduktohet deficiti buxhetor dhe të prezantohet një buxhet i balancuar. Lehtësimi në taksa mbi të pasurit do të bëjë që norma tatimore për të ardhurat më të larta duke filluar në prill të vitit të ardhshëm do të ulet me 5%, një sinjal ky që sipas Osborne do të tërheq më shumë investitorë në vend. Me buxhetin e ri qeveria britanike i ka dhënë fund menaxhimit të krizës të shkaktuar nga kriza e kredive dhe ka hapur një kapitull të ri dedikuar rritjes ekonomike.
> Kjo do të arrihet përmes një instrumenti që është konkurrenca në politikën fiskale për bizneset. Pavarësisht reduktimit kompleks të defiçitit, Londra ka zgjedhur të përshpejtojë uljen e taksave për korporatat dyfish nga parashikimet, duke synuar në të ardhmen uljen e taksës mbi përfitimet e bizneseve deri në 20%. Menjëherë pas këtij lajmi një nga grupet farmaceutike më të mëdha botërore Glaxo, ka garantuar 500 mijë stërlina për ti investuar në impiantet britanike duke siguruar punësimin e të paktën një mijë vendeve të reja të punës.
> Por jo vetëm kaq, duke reaguar me politikën e taksave të ulëta, Londra i përgjigjet një kërkese specifike, ti rikthejë frymëmarrjen sektorit industrial. Që nga 2008 e më tej Britania e Madhe e ka kuptuar se nuk mjafton më financa për rritjen. Me uljen e taksës progresive qeveria britanike ka identifikuar problemin e ekonomisë duke sjellë zgjidhje të reja. Rruga e zhvillimit tashmë do të bazohet në uljen e taksave dhe zhvillimin e infrastrukturës. Të dy këto manovra janë prioritare në axhendën e ministrisë së financave britanike.
> 
> _Bota Sot_




cameron'i me kete taks tregoji dhe njehere qe mbron te pasurit (pasusi i M  thatcher) uli taksen per shtresen e pasur dhe po ja ngec pensionisteve dhe familjeve me te ardhura mesatare 

 zhvillim i infrastruktures  ndoshta do te thote zhvillimin e industrise(manufacturing) se ifrastrukturen e ka me rregull anglezi

----------


## Kryeplaku

Dy menyra ka qe te ngrish barazine e qyteatereve: ose te taksosh ose te levizesh lekun vazhdimisht ku cdokush te ket mundesine te perfitoj. 

Taksimi eshte i mire nese behet mbi arketimin dhe jo mbi investimet. Meqenese shqiptaret jane popull me kuptime minimale te ekonomise, sic u verifikua ne 1997ten, taksat ndaj arketimeve jane te domosdoshme qe mos mblidhen leket ne duart e disave dhe te rine pa u konsumuar sic duhen. Nese dikush tjeter ka ndonje ide me te mire sesi vihet leku ne levizje pa nevojen e taksimit le te na i thote.... 

PS: ne rastin e Amerikes kam mendimin se taksimi nuk behet vetem per nevojat e popullit por per superfuqine, se populli atje eshte konsumist/materialist dhe keshtu si jane katandisur nuk kane nevoj per taksa qe te prishin lek pa pushim. Kurse ne te uriturit shqiptar nga kotheret qe na ndan qeveria vendosim edhe votimet, ne kete drejtim PDja me PSen flasin te njejten gjuhe. Pra le te taksojne Tacin me shok qe ose te hapi biznese te reja ose t'i japi kesh shtetit dhe mbasi te vjedhin disa te mbetet edhe ndonje kotherre per fukarenjte. Tani nuk besoj se do me hidhet dikush e te me thote qe fukarenjte nuk kane te drejte te marrin leket e ketij personi te ndesrhem si Taci qe i beri leket me djersen e "ballit"  :buzeqeshje:  

Qe mos zgjatem, nuk ma ha mendja se ka ndonje ndryshim thelbesor midis PD dhe PS ne politikat sociale, i vetmi ndryshim qe kane eshte anketimi i fukarenjeve.....

----------


## shigjeta

> cameron'i me kete taks tregoji dhe njehere qe mbron te pasurit (pasusi i M  thatcher) uli taksen per shtresen e pasur dhe po ja ngec pensionisteve dhe familjeve me te ardhura mesatare 
> 
>  zhvillim i infrastruktures  ndoshta do te thote zhvillimin e industrise(manufacturing) se ifrastrukturen e ka me rregull anglezi


Cameron po perpiqet te mos kete rrjedhje kapitali jashte Anglise ne krizen aktuale ekonomike. Ne kriza ekonomike si kjo e momentit, keto shtresa dhe kategori e pesojne me shume.

----------


## shigjeta

Nese dikush e ka ndare mendjen mos t'i shpenzoj leket, i fut poshte dyshekut lol dhe s'ka takse apo gje tjeter qe "t'ia levizi"  :buzeqeshje: 

Per vendet ne zhvillim sic eshte edhe Shqiperia, taksa e sheshte llogjikisht ndihmon me shume. Po nuk u terhoq ne fillim investimi, nuk mbetet arketim per takse progresive.

----------


## OPARI

> Cameron po perpiqet te mos kete rrjedhje kapitali jashte Anglise ne krizen aktuale ekonomike. Ne kriza ekonomike si kjo e momentit, keto shtresa dhe kategori e pesojne me shume.






po normal keto shtresa e pesojne prandaj dhe pasurite e tyre vetem jane shtuar ,pervec pronarit te CELESIT dhe MITAL (qe ka te beje me renien e kerkesave nga kina per metale)

CAMERON po e shkaterron ekonomin angleze ne kurriz te shtreses se mesme dhe te ulet thjeshte duke printur pound dhe pa ndonje plan per te ardhmen dhe duke u justifikuar renien ne recesion me problemet ne eurozone

----------


## DYDRINAS

Taksimi progresiv mbron shtresën e mesme

   Flet Profesor Ervin Dema: Avantazhet dhe disavantazhet e taksës së sheshtë dhe asaj progresive, dy alternativat që përplasen

Publikuar më 14.10.2012 | 10:46

Ornela Manjani

Ndryshimi i politikës fiskale në Shqipëri, heqja dorë nga taksa e sheshtë dhe aplikimi i sistemit progresiv, vlerësohet nga dy këndvështrime nga profesori i ekonomisë, Ervin Demo. Sipas tij, ekonomia shqiptare lë hapësirë për aplikimin e taksës progresive, por mënyra e aplikimit të saj duhet të jetë e mirëstudiuar. Nga ana tjetër, Demo e vlerëson si produktive për buxhetin e shtetit, taksën progresive dhe të favorshme për biznesin, taksën e sheshtë. 

Si e vlerësoni sistemin e taksave që aplikohet në Shqipëri. Cilat janë avantazhet dhe disavantazhet?

Implementimi i taksës së sheshtë ka pasur një ndikim rrënjësor në ekonomi. Regjistrimi ose dalja në të bardhë u bë më e centrivuar për bizneset dhe gjithashtu sillte më shumë benefite për ekonominë shqiptare se më parë. Taksa e sheshtë, si ajo progresive, ka avantazhet dhe disavantazhet e veta. Vende të cilat aplikojnë këto lloj sistemesh kanë specifika të caktuara ku një ndër to është edhe vetë niveli i informalitetit. Përgjithësisht janë vende që janë në zhvillim e sipër dhe nuk kanë një sistem fiskal të konsoliduar, qoftë nga pikëpamje e këndvështrimit të traditës apo të kapaciteteve që ka vetë sistemi për të menaxhuar grumbullimin e taksave. Në rast se ne i referohemi kohës ose momentit kur taksa e sheshtë është implementuar në Shqipëri, menjëherë pas saj filluan të ndjeheshin efektet e para të krizës ekonomike dhe mbase efektet e parashikuara të kësaj takse nuk ishin ato që priteshin, sepse duhen marrë në konsideratë ndryshimet që pati ekonomia shqiptare si rrjedhojë e krizës globale. 

Aplikimi i taksës progresive, çfarë avantazhesh dhe disavantashesh do të sjellë për bizneset, individët dhe buxhetin e shtetit në rast se do të zbatohet?

Në pamje të parë grumbullon më shumë të ardhura dhe kjo është në mënyrë të pakontestueshme. Në rast se ne shikojmë klimën e biznesit në tërësi dhe mënyrën se si zhvillimi ekonomik ka vijuar dhe se si grumbullohen të ardhurat e buxhetit të shtetit, këtu fillon dhe ndërlikohet gjykimi se me taksën progresive do të grumbulloheshin më shumë të ardhura për vetë faktin që biznesi i madh si rrjedhojë e detyrimeve më të larta kundrejt shtetit do të ishte më i vështirë. Taksimi i sheshtë dhe ai progresiv janë modele të cilat i përdor çdo qeveri, e cila merr mandatin nga votuesit dhe duke iu bazuar bindjeve të veta dhe ideologjive ku bazohet, pra janë në të drejtën e saj të plotë për të implementuar sistemet me bazë progresive ose ato të sheshta, por ajo që duhet marrë në konsideratë janë format e implementimit të të dy sistemeve, të cilat janë nga më të ndryshmet. Shumë e rëndësishme për rastin e Shqipërisë kur ne flasim, sidomos për taksën progresive, duhet kemi një ide më të qartë se si do të implemetohej ajo ose se çfarë kuptojmë me taksë progresive. Në rast se ne do të nënkuptonim që ata që kanë të ardhura nga paga mujore 100 mijë lekë të reja do të përkufizoheshin si individë me të ardhura të larta dhe do të paguanin më shumë se paguajnë sot, unë mendoj se kjo ka një problem, pasi taksa progresive në thelb të saj ka gjithmonë parasysh që të mbrojë shtresën e mesme dhe jo rritjen e detyrimeve ndaj kësaj shtrese. Përgjithësisht taksat progresive do të shkojë nga koorporatat dhe individët që kanë të ardhura të larta në mënyrë që të bëhet shpërndarja në ekonomi. Gjetja e balancës midis grumbullimit të të ardhurave në një nivel më të lartë nga bizneset e mëdha, korporatat dhe individët që kanë të ardhura shumë të larta dhe shpërndarja e tyre, do të jetë e vështirë për tu gjetur. Në vende si ne, të cilat kërkojnë zhvillim të shpejtë dhe për shkak të kushteve që janë në Shqipëri, mbase është me e drejtë logjika që sa më shumë të ardhura të mbajnë vetë bizneset aq shumë do të kishte përfitime ekonomia. Prandaj, balanca është gjithnjë e vështirë dhe kjo balancë mund të gjykohet mbi bazën e një informacioni shumë të plotë. Në një rrafsh teorik të dyja modelet janë të pranueshme dhe të zbatueshme, por në rrafshin praktik do të duheshin të dhëna të detajuara për të kuptuar se si do të funksiononte taksa progresive, sepse për taksën e sheshtë tashmë kemi një lloj databaze të dhënash të viteve të fundit për të bërë një vlerësim më të detajuar dhe real. 

Si e vlerësoni platformën e Partisë Socialiste për ndryshimin e sistemit të taksimit dhe heqjen e taksës për biznesin e vogël?

Mbështetja e sipërmarrjeve të vogla është një nisëm pozitive nga secila qeveri që ndërmerret. Format për trajtimin e sipërmarrjeve të vogla janë nga më të ndryshmet. Patjetër që një ndër masat është edhe heqja e taksës, por këtu kemi një problem, cili duhet parë me kujdes. Heqja e menjëhershme e taksës së bizneseve të vogla shkon në logjikë të kundërt me aplikimin e taksës progresive, pasi baza dhe niveli i të ardhurave që mund të kenë bizneset e vogla mund të jenë të atilla që e detyrojë të aplikohet taksa progresive. Në Shqipëri është një arritje pozitive rritja e numrit të bizneseve që janë pjesë e sistemit fiskal dhe paguajnë detyrime, përjashtimi i këtyre bizneseve nga pagesa e këtyre detyrimeve padyshim që do të kishte një efekt negativ mbi buxhetin e shtetit për të cilin do të duheshin të bëheshin kalkulime si kjo masë do të rikuperohej në një rast të atillë. Në rast se ne flasim për heqjen e taksës për bizneset e vogla dhe rritjen e mbështetjes financiare që do të bëhej për shtresa të ndryshme sociale, ne këtu kuptojmë se buxheti merr goditje të konsiderueshme. Përsëri i qëndroj idesë se sa më e madhe të jetë baza e bizneseve dhe e individëve që taksohen aq më lehtë do të jetë baza e barrës fiskale. Në këto kushte që jemi ne, si rrjedhojë e vetë krizës, diskutimet janë gjithnjë për të inkurajuar bizneset të investojnë më shumë dhe të punësojnë më shumë. Kemi raste që vende të ndryshme kanë rritur barrën fiskale për bizneset e mëdha, por kjo ka hasur në reagime të forta.

Avantazhet

Taksa e sheshtë identifikon bizneset dhe i vë para predispozitës për të paguar detyrimet

Biznesit i mbeten më shumë të ardhura për tu menaxhuar prej tij.

Disavantazhet

Taksa e sheshtë sjell më pak të ardhura në buxhetin e shtetit. 

Penalizohen investimet për shkak të fondeve të reduktuara.

Avantazhet

Taksa progresive sjell më shumë të ardhura në buxhetin e shtetit.

Ndihmohet gjallërimi i biznesit të vogël

Disavantazh 

Taksa progresive është një barrë më rëndë fiskale për bizneset dhe koorporatat

Bizneset të predispozuar të fshehin detyrimet.

Rama:  Taksa e sheshtë, korruptive 

Kreu i PS-së Edi Rama ka thënë se taksa progresive është mënyra e një taksimi të ndershëm, ndërsa shtoi se duhet të ndahemi njëherë e mirë nga taksa e sheshtë. Taksimi i ndershëm i bazuar mbi progresivitetin, përbën vlerë për ne. Taksa e korrupsionit është para e derdhur mbi taksën e sheshtë-tha Rama. Sipas tij, nga mungesa e stabilitetit fiskal, bizneset sparashikojnë dot të ardhmen, ne duhet ti krijojmë qytetarëve kushtet e një qetësie relative. Duhet të ndahemi njëherë e mirë nga taksa e sheshtë. Nën barrën e taksës së sheshtë biznesi po asfiksohet. Ndërkohë që ka ardhur koha, që ti japim frymëmarrje shtresës së mesme, shtoi ai.

Dhoma e Tregtisë: Mungojnë faturat e TVSH-së

Kryetari i Dhomës së Tregtisë dhe Industrisë, Nikolin Jaka, ngriti nevojën e një paketë të re fiskale për ndërtimet, ndërkohë duke ju referuar taksës së propozuar nga socialistët, Jaka vlerësoi se duhet menduar për futjen e sistemit të TVSH-së.  Lidhur me taksat si Dhomë Tregtie kemi kërkesa të hershme, Qeveria aktuale apo opozita duhet të mendojë mirë futjen e sistemit të TVSH-së, pasi shumë sipërmarrës të mëdhenj thonë se malli i tyre nuk shoqërohet me faturë të TVSH-së nga biznesi i vogël,- theksoi Jaka.

Të ardhurat nga tatimet bien me 8. 1 %

Në pesë mujorin parë të këtij viti të ardhurat nga taksat u realizuan në masën 93.6 %,  me një rënie vjetore prej 8.1 %. Të ardhurat në fondet speciale arritën 24.6 miliardë lekë nga rreth 24.3 miliardë lekë të planifikuara, me rritje 1.5 % me shumë se plani dhe 4.7 % më shumë se e njëjta periudhë e një viti me parë. Sipas Ministrisë së Financave, të ardhurat nga ndihmat rezultojnë për periudhën 751 milionë lekë nga rreth 865 milionë lekë të një viti më parë, ndërsa të ardhurat jo?tatimore kanë qenë për këtë periudhe 9.9 miliardë lekë nga 9.93 miliardë të një viti më parë, me rënie vjetore 0.3 %

Konfindustria pranon taksën progresive për monopolet

Konfindustria pranon aplikimin e taksës progresive, por vetëm për monopolet dhe oligopolet. Sipas kreut të Konfindustrisë, Gjergj Buxhuku, të gjitha bizneset që operojnë në tregje të mbyllura monopol ose oligopol si pasojë e privilegjeve të siguruara nga leje, licenca dhe koncesione shtetërore duhet të jenë pjesë e sistemit progresiv të taksimit. Në çdo rast tjetër, sipas Konfindustrisë aplikimi i taksës progresive do të ishte goditje e drejtpërdrejt ndaj biznesit vendor, do të bllokonte tërheqjen e investimeve të huaja si pasojë e rritjes së konkurrencës së vendeve të Rajonit të Evropës Juglindore, që zbatojnë politikën fiskale të taksës së sheshtë në nivele të ulëta. Thelbi i propozimit të Konfindustrisë, paraqitur në mënyrë të njëkohshme të gjitha palëve të vendimmarrjes politike shqiptare ishte vazhdimësia e sistemit të sotëm fiskal me taksa të ulëta dhe përdorimi i taksës së sheshtë prej 10% për të gjitha bizneset me përjashtim të bizneseve, që: - punojnë në tregje të mbyllura monopol ose oligopol si pasojë e privilegjeve të siguruara nga leje, licenca dhe koncesione shtetërore dhe që -njëkohësisht tejkalojnë  një nivel fitimi të arsyeshëm.  

Haldedaj: Sdo të ndryshojmë sistemin fiskal

Sistemi fiskal në vend nuk do të ndryshojë. Ministria e Financave deklaron se taksa për biznesin e vogël nuk mund të zerohet. Zëvendësministrit i Financave Nezir Haldeda, gjatë një takimi me përfaqësues të këtij komuniteti në rrugën Don Bosko në Tiranë, biznesi në vend është ndihmuar nga përgjysmimi i taksës dhe kjo ka ndikuar në rritjen e tyre. Sipas Haldedës, sipërmarrësve në vend nuk mund tu premtohet një taksim zero, por ndihmë konkrete në plotësimin e dokumentacionit të nevojshëm, përmbushjen e detyrimeve dhe rritjen e mundësive për zgjerimin e biznesit.

Bozdo: Taksa e sheshtë, efekte pozitive 

Zëvendës ministri i Ekonomisë, Eno Bozdo, është shprehur dje se politika fiskale e ndjekur nga qeveria reflektohet pozitivisht edhe tek biznesi i vogël.  Bozdo ka rikonfirmuar faktin se sistemi i taksimit në vend nuk do të ndryshojë me argumentin se është një politike favorizuese për biznesin vendas dhe për investitorët e huaj në vend. Zëvendësministri i Ekonomisë ka inspektuar tregun elektrik për të testuar pretendimet e përfaqësuesve të biznesit në lidhje me sistemin e taksimit.


shekulli

----------


## DYDRINAS

Berisha: Ne rritëm punësimin, Rama me matematikën kokëposhtë do fundosë ekonominë 

Publikuar më 14.10.2012 | 14:25

Kryeministri i vendit, Sali Berisha, gjatë fjalës së tij në Panaririn e Punës, ka  akuzuar Partinë Socialiste në lidhje me deklaratat e kreut të PS-së për sistemin e taksave. 

Berisha tha se, taksa progresive, e zotit Rama, i cili zotohet se do ta vendosë sa të vijë në pushtet, është taksa e pashpirt të Karl Marksit që ka si rezultat përfundimtar shuarjen e qindra mijërave vendeve të punës.

Kryeministri ka sulmuar edhe tryezën me biznesin e madh, që PS-së organizoi pak ditë më parë në kryeqytet. Sipas Berishës, kreu i opozitës betohet kundra monopoleve në një kohë që gjatë kohës, kur ishte në krye të bashkisë, ishte arkitekt i tyre. Berisha në këtë kontekst vlerësoi punën që kryebashkiaku Basha po bën në Bashkinë më të madhe të vendit. 

Kreu i ri i Bashkisë Tiranë u premtoi biznesit të vogël heqjen e dhjetëra taksave dhe tarifave. Sot në harkun kohor 1-vjeçar nga 1 janari 2012 gjer sot janë krijuar 6 mijë biznese te reja, nga 1 janari 2012 gjer sot janë punësuar në kryeqytet 8 mijë qytetarë dhe disa mijëra të tjerë aplikuan për tu punuar sepse taksat, mbi biznesin e vogël nga 147 mijë lekë zbritën në 64 mijë lekë. Unë dëgjoj zotin Rama që u betua para bizneseve të partisë se do të luftojë monopolet, por harroi se ne krah kishte Shkrelin që ka marrë 80% të gjitha lejet e ndërtimit. Betohej kundra monopoleve, kur është arkitekt i monopoleve në Bashkinë e Tiranës. U zotua se do vendosje të taksës progresive, por do paguani më pak. Kjo është matematike kokë poshtë e Ramës. Kur flet për taksën e korrupsionit është shumë i qatë se flet për 20%-shin. Në përpjekjen e tij për ndryshimin e sistemit fiskal ka Donkishotizëm. Ulja e taksave është rruga më e sigurt për zgjerimin e tregut dhe krijimin e vendeve të punës. Atij i lemë taksën e Marksit dhe ne të vijojmë më taksën e sheshtë,- deklaroi Berisha. 

Kryeministri gjatë fjalës së tij ndër të tjera nënvizoi faktin se reformat që qeveria ndërmori para se kriza të pllakoste Europën, sollën forcim të ekonomisë, rritje të punësimit dhe ulje të papunësisë. Berisha ftoi bizneset të bëjnë përpjekje për punësimin e qytetarëve ndërkohë që i shprehu angazhimin se do jetë aleat i tyre luajal. 

FMN do informonte shqiptarët dhe qarqet ekonomike evropian botërore që reformat se ndërmori qeveria shqiptare para krizës u shndërruar në mburojë gjatë krizës. E vërteta është se ekonomia gjeneroi sërish vende punë dhe masat që kemi marrë kanë të bëjnë me uljen e barrës fiskale për biznesin. Ne ndërmorëm masat kur kriza nuk ishte parashikuar,- tha Berisha.

 /Shekulli Online/ Përgatiti: E.L/

----------


## DYDRINAS

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_tax

Po ne shtetet fqinje me Shqiperine dhe shtetet e tjera te Ballkanit?

Mali i Zi       - takse e sheshte 9%
Bosnja        - takse e sheshte 10%
Maqedoni   - takse e sheshte 10%
Bullgaria     - takse e sheshte 10%
Rumania     - takse e sheshte 16%
Serbia         - takse e sheshte 12%

----------


## Antiproanti

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flat_tax
> 
> Po ne shtetet fqinje me Shqiperine dhe shtetet e tjera te Ballkanit?
> 
> Mali i Zi       - takse e sheshte 9%
> Bosnja        - takse e sheshte 10%
> Maqedoni   - takse e sheshte 10%
> Bullgaria     - takse e sheshte 10%
> Rumania     - takse e sheshte 16%
> Serbia         - takse e sheshte 12%



Flat-Tax nuk eshte e drejte...

Ne Gjermani p.sh.  eshte e ndaluar me Kushtetute.
Artikulli 3 (1) i Kushtetutes se Gjermanise: 
"_Perdorimi i takses se sheshte do te ishte ne kundershtim me nje barazi formale ne mes te pasurve dhe te varferve. Ketu drejtesia kerkon qe ne kuptimin e barazise relative ai qe ekonomikisht eshte me i forte ta paguaje nje perqindje me te larte te ardhurave si tatim se ai qe ekonomikisht eshte me i dobet_."

----------


## Mr.veis

Taksa e sheshte nuk eshte e drejte ne asnje vend te botes ,  duhet te kete takse progresive ne baze te fitimit te rritet dhe taksa , gjithashtu po doni te dini me taksen progresive vetem te mesmit qe nuk perfitojne dhe mbase aplikohet ne shqiperi ky lloj sistemi dhe do  ta shikojme qe me te fituarit jane shtresa e pasur dhe shtresa e ulet (varfer)
1-Nuk duhet te taksohet nje njeri apo biznes qe ka te ardhura nen mesataren e percaktuar per mbijetese
2-Shtresa e mesme qe ka te ardhura mesatare kufiri i te cilave te jete i percaktuar duhet te paguaj nje perqindje te caktuar
3-Shtresa e pasur duhet te paguaje me shume takse deri edhe ne masen 50% bizneset e medhaja .
Ky lloj sistemi eshte nje sistem nga me te drejtet dhe me te sukseshmit ne mjaft nga vendet me te fuqishme ne bote, normalisht qe te pasurit nuk e preferojne .

----------


## shigjeta

*Francë: Këshilli Kushtetues bllokon rritjen e taksave* 

Gjykata më e lartë e Francës ka bllokuar përpjekjet e qeverisë socialiste për të rritur në 75 për qind taksën e të ardhurave mbi të pasurit.

Këshilli Kushtetues dha sot vendimin e tij se përqindja e taksimit për francezët me të ardhura mbi 1.32 milionë dollarë në vit, që pritej të hynte në fuqi vitin e ardhshëm, përbën një akt anti-kushtetues pasi thyen parimin e barazisë së taksave.

Vendimi përbën një goditje të rëndë për Presidentin Francois Hollande, i cili e prezantoi këtë masë si thelbin e politikave të tij fiskale. Megjithatë, masa do të kishte pasur më tepër vlerë simbolike, pasi prek vetëm 1,500 vetë dhe nuk do të kishte dhënë shumë efekt për uljen e deficitit buxhetor.

_VOA_

----------


## ELDORADO

*  une jame per taksen e sheshte qe funksionon ne menyre te tille: do te vihet nje x perqind taks por qe te kete edhe nje tavan ama kur kalohet ky tavan te kete nje rritje jo shume te ndjeshme  kesshtu mendoj une do ishte me mire

teme diskutimi kjo qe jo rralle here e diskutuar kudo,
po nejse a mund te me  thoje njeri se ku mund te gjejme informacion me te detajuar per te kuptuar psh: sa dhe si llogaritet taksa e sheshte per biznese e vogla apo te medha, si llogaritet per punonjesit e shtetit dhe po ashtu ne privat?ku mund ti gjejme te tilla info,

*

----------


## shigjeta

Pas ardhjes ne fuqi te se majtes me platformen e takses progresive, Franca ka hyre ne recesion dhe ka arritur papunesine me te larte ne 15 vite.  FMN ne raportin e saj paralajmeroi qeverine franceze te ndryshoj kursin e rritjes se taksave dhe te paraqesi reforma te reja ekonomike per te mos patur nje perkeqsim te metejshem te situates.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22794313

----------

